# What is your favorite Port ?



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as the aged ones go 10yr or older so far Taylor Fladgate is my fav. And probably the 20yr old is the best from the line up when price - satisfaction is taken into account.

from the younger ones. Also Taylor Fladgate and Presedential both tawny. So far the least favorite ios probably Cockburn's


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I also enjoy the Taylors 20 year. I drink a lot of LBV's from Noval and also enjoy Dow's. Had a 1985 Dow's this past fall. It was amazing. My everyday pot is the Quinta De Noval LBV 1998. Great price, amazing flavor.


----------



## nhcigarfan-cl (May 8, 2007)

I like warre's 20 and sandeman 20


----------



## countnikon (May 10, 2007)

While my Port experience has not been an eclectic one, I do enjoy Christian Brothers Port. Very good.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sandeman 20 is one of my faves as well as Grahams 20. Have also had Dow's 10 before and found it a bit more sweet and not as complex. Just really starting to appreciate the Port wines and I need to get more "tastings" in to become a bit more knowledgeable.

CD


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

My favorite port is Hong Kong. Just love all the strange water-craft the Chineese manage to keep afloat there. Much more interesting than the Port Of Houston.

What? Wrong type of Port you say?

Nevermind...

<G>


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Dan, it's my opinion that there's no bad Port ('cept for Hong Kong maybe, never been there with a squid!!!), just some better than others!!

As soon as I saw the thread title, Tayor Fladgate (of various vintages) but I see you've got that covered. My vote goes to them too.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 24, 2006)

I've only tried the cheap stuff at the local liquor store. Taylor I think.
Didn't like the tawny port from them though and keep meaning to try a good bottle...
Will have to try the Taylor Fladgate.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

planenut said:


> I've only tried the cheap stuff at the local liquor store. Taylor I think.
> Didn't like the tawny port from them though and keep meaning to try a good bottle...
> Will have to try the Taylor Fladgate.


:baffled: PLEASE, for the sake of your taste buds if nothing else, try better Ports! Good everyday stuff can be had for ~$14-18.
Try Fonseca Bin 27, Graham's 6 Grapes, and Warre's Warrior.
Best I've had was a 40? y/o Presidential Tawny.
Also, if you can find it, try Hardy's Whiskers Blake Classic Tawny. Since it's made in Australia, it's not "Port" (it's fortified wine), but it's tasty as hell - notes of butter, toffee & caramel. ~$13-14.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I keep bottles of Fonseca Bin 27, Sandeman, and Dow's Boardroom in the cabinet. I found a bottle of Osborne Ruby last year that also wasn't bad.

The tawny ports remind me an awful ot of Harvey's Bristol Cream Sherry, which I try to keep in stock. I was at Southern Spirits in SC yesterday for fireworks and came across a healthy selection of ports. I'll probably go back in a few weeks for something special (but not that $100 bottle they have on the top shelf). I like port and all, but not THAT much.

:biggrin:


----------



## BigJack (Jul 5, 2007)

Another good Aussie, is Clocktowers. I always try to keep a bottle onhand.


----------



## AngryFishH (May 20, 2007)

Can one of you port experts put together a "Port Rookie's Guide To Ports List" and list maybe 5 or so that us new port drinkers could try to see what we liked?

I had a few but can't remember any of the names. It would be nice to have a few to look for.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

A buddy of mine just came back from Austraila and brought me back some Dark Plumb Port from The Berry Farm. It has No. 1 on the label. is it any good?

Here is the link... http://www.berryfarm.com.au/shopping/catalogue_list.asp?txtcatagory=Fruit%20Wine


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> A buddy of mine just came back from Austraila and brought me back some Dark Plumb Port from The Berry Farm. It has No. 1 on the label. is it any good?
> 
> Here is the link... http://www.berryfarm.com.au/shopping/catalogue_list.asp?txtcatagory=Fruit%20Wine


Rule of thumb: (IMHO) If you like it, then it's good.


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Rule of thumb: (IMHO) If you like it, then it's good.


Yep that is what I always go by...I've only had port a few times so I'm still trying to figure it out.

You got a cool ass avatar FoZzMaN...


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't take any credit - it's a link to margaritaville.com...


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> :baffled: PLEASE, for the sake of your taste buds if nothing else, try better Ports! Good everyday stuff can be had for ~$14-18.
> Try Fonseca Bin 27, Graham's 6 Grapes, and Warre's Warrior.
> Best I've had was a 40? y/o Presidential Tawny.
> Also, if you can find it, try Hardy's Whiskers Blake Classic Tawny. Since it's made in Australia, it's not "Port" (it's fortified wine), but it's tasty as hell - notes of butter, toffee & caramel. ~$13-14.


The Hardy's Whiskers Blake is the only port I've tried. I find it too sweet for my tastes. Are all port wines this sweet?


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

I really like Warres Otima 10 yr Tawny.

Another pretty good one that won't break the bank is Whiskers Blake from Australia.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

I tried port one time and holy crap! That stuff is strong. I got a buzz smelling it before it even went down the hatch.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Best port ever: Pot Belly Port

I also love white port, but I've only been able to find it in Australia. =(


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> I also love white port, but I've only been able to find it in Australia. =(


They have plenty of white port in Portugal too!  Actually, come to think of it, I've seen two varieties of white port here in Atlanta. I have a bottle of Warres, and I forget the other major label I saw the other day. (Sandeman?)

Usually I keep a Taylor Fladgate 20 year handy, and usually a 40 that I only get into when the occasion arises. Aside from that, I sample different ports at random. Oh yeah, since I never saw white port prior to my trip to Oporto, I keep a bottle of that around too. I got all excited when I saw a price tag for Calem, but my source never seems to have that in stock. Oh well.

I agree with BigJack. Clocktower is a great, inexpensive port. (Technically, "port" refers only to desert wines originating in Portugal. They take the name very seriously over there, I'm a bit more flippant with the term.) It was popular with my friends back home because it was both tasty, and about ten bucks.

Anybody keep a bottle of Madiera wine handy? It's similar to port, but goes through a different process. It comes from the Madeira Islands of Portugal. It also happens to be the drink the founding fathers toasted the signing of the declaration of independence. (Because it lasts forever, making it easy to ship slowly across oceans.)

Wow look at me ramble. :smoke:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Went to a Wine Festival this weekend... Horton's Vineyards in VA makes a wonderful Pear Port...

www.hvwine.com

Very much enjoyed that!

CD


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

I would have to say that the shafer port is worth a try. It is made from the Hillside Select grapes which are incredible. My father has some aging in the cellar as we speak.


----------



## awsmith4-cl (Aug 24, 2007)

I've had a lot of good port, but my favorite cheap port is the Jonesy Vintage


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, everyone. I'm a big fan of Taylor Fladgate, too, especially the Late Bottled Vintage Porto from 2000.

There's an article about port in the Autumn 2007 Edition of the European Cigar Cult Journal. Their recommendation is: 1. Ramos Pinto, Porto Ruby (2 years), 2. Noval, Unfiltered Late Bottle Vintage 1998 (aged 1 year in the bottle until 2007), 3. Niepoort, Tawny (10 years), and 4. Graham's Six Grapes Reserve (at least 3-4 years old).

The article gives these definitions:

"Ruby: An approximately 3-year-old port wine. In most cases it is a blend from different vintages."

"Premium Ruby (Vintage Character): Likewise a vintage cuvee, however the basic wines used are of a higher grade. Normally between four and five years old."

"Late Bottled Vintage (LBV): This port wine comes from a single vintage and is bottled after up to six years of barrel aging. An unfiltered LBV continues to mature especially well in the bottle."

"Vintage: The "King of Ports". These vintage port wines achieve their peak after a very long maturation in the bottle lasting for years, and even decades. Specific vintages are achieving top prices.

"Colheita: A type of vintage tawny. It is bottled from port wines of different grape varieties from one vintage year, and after at least seven years of aging."

"Tawny: The aging is two to three years long, on the average, before this port wine is poured from larger barrels into smaller ones for further aging."

"Old Tawny: These ports are bottled at the age levels of 10, 20, 30, and 40 years."

So, there is their recommendation. I enjoy reading European Cigar Cult Journal. They are wonderful brothers and sisters of the leaf and give us a European perspective on things.

I hope everyone's Tuesday is a fine one.

Enjoy your stogie with some of that good port,
Don

http://www.cigar-cult.com/cig/


----------

